# Intel wireless 3165 AC slow download speed : i get 20mbit max out of 50mbit of my connection



## shak (Aug 23, 2019)

HI everyone

I 've noticed that when i download i get only 20mbit out of 50mbit. Can anyone help me out ?

Here is the wifi device

    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Wireless 3165'
    class      = network


----------



## scrappywan (Aug 24, 2019)

It's a FreeBSD WiFi support issue. This may change in future versions of FreeBSD, but for now you're probably stuck with those speeds.


----------



## shak (Aug 24, 2019)

Yeah that was my thought as well. I do have an edimax usb dongle but wouldnt want to sacrifice usb port for my laptop.

Thanks for the info


----------

